# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  MIKROTIK mAP 2n 2.4GHz external antenna

## range

Καλημερα σε ολους. Μου αρεσει πολυ το access point MIKROTIK mAP 2n , το οποιο ειναι μικρο με καλες δυνατότητες , όμορφο και πανω απολα mikrotik. Εχει ενα κακο , δεν εχει εξωτερικη κεραια  ::  Βρήκα καποιες φωτο στο ιντερνετ απο το εσωτερικο του και εχει ενα connector , που δεν ξερω τι ειναι και τελος πάντων μηπως μπορω να κανω καμια πατεντα με ασφαλεια βεβαια , για να του βαλω sma και μετα οτι κεραιουλα θελω. Καμια ιδεα;  :: 

map-2n_2.jpg

RouterBoard-RBmAP2n_012.jpg

----------


## range

μετα απο ψάξιμο για οποιον ενδιαφέρεται εχω βρει πως λέγετε ο connector ειναι ο MS-156

----------


## tsounakas

στο 2nd εχει 2 ms-156 και έχω κάνει κάποιες δόκιμες αλλά δεν βλέπω διαφορά νομίζω πως τα ίδια έχουν οι κάρτες οι mpcie στα routerboard!

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, οχι δεν ισχυει, οι καρτες mini pci στα rbs που βαζουμε εμεις ειναι 2 τυπων, συνηθως στα N εχουμε τα MMCX connector https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MMCX_connector ενω οι αλλες πχ οι CM9 που χρησιμοποιουμε παρα πολυ στο AWMN εχουν τα UFL https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hirose_U.FL και φυσικα για ολα αυτα υπαρχουν pigtails, καλωδια, ανταπτορες κτλ κτλ. Exω και αρκετες καρτες και των 2 ειδων και καλωδια, ανταπτορες και pitails επισης.
Το παραπανω βυσμα που αναφερει ο φιλος range πρωτη φορα το ακουω! εμφανισιακα ομως μοιαζει με τα UFL.

----------


## grigoris

τυχαια επεσε το συγκεκριμενο στα χερια μου και αντικατεστησα για 10 μερες το ΑΡ στο σπιτι με περιπου 12-15 συσκευες. Περα απο το γεγονος οτι -προφανως- εχει κεραια/ες με μικροτερη απολαβη, ανα 1-2 ημερες ενω συνδεονταν οι συσκευες πανω του, δεν ειχαν προσβαση στο δικτυο και δεν μπορουσα να συνδεθω με winbox ή ssh. Με ενα restart ξεκολλουσε

----------


## Convict

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-SMA-Femal...-/141142999106

Και καθάρισες.

----------

